# Dragon Age Origins: Awakening Install issue



## Quich (Mar 30, 2009)

Today I bought a copy of the game from my local EB today.
When installing it keeps stopping at this point -
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j169/quich_d/DAO-1.jpg

I used this solution on the website but it still doesn't install. http://help.dragonage.com/cgi-bin/e...j&p_accessibility=0&p_redirect=&p_faqid=46545

Anybody got any solutions?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello,
try to copy the DVD content to your Hard Disk and try the installation from there and see what happens


----------



## Quich (Mar 30, 2009)

Nothing changed when I tried to install it that way.


----------



## Quich (Mar 30, 2009)

To update this.

It just installed perfectly on my brothers laptop. It was a fresh install of Dragon Age: Origins and then Dragon Age: Origins Awakening. I was able to play it on there.

I just uninstalled the game from my PC. Then installed DA:O again, Put my character data back on the PC then attempted to install Awakening again.

During the installation of Awakening on my brothers laptop, A command box came up with installation progress in it. During this attempted installation of Awakening on my PC, The CMD box and it's installation came up, Then in the other installation window it got stuck at the same part as before.

So, the issue is not with the DVD. It must be something on my PC, I will try an installation without putting my character data back in the Bioware/Dragon Age folder.

EDIT: A fresh installation of DA:O then installing Awakening straight away (eg, without adding my previous setting, characters, etc) came up with the same results. Installation stopping at the same bit.


----------



## Quich (Mar 30, 2009)

To update this again.

I received an email from Bioware tech support about my issue.
None of the solutions they provided helped. The disk is fine, Changing the name of the Installshield folder didn't help, Neither did turning off Rising Anti-Virus and the game installed fine on another PC.

I replied and told them this and got a 2nd set of solutions.
None of them worked, My drivers are up to date, I haven't tried ending all undersecretary background programs and I don't understand how changing my screen resolution helps install a game. I hate the automated responses, especially since the troubleshooting pages linked to the game Spore.

Could it be a problem with my HDD? My Computer has been loading slower then usual.


----------



## Grapp (Apr 13, 2010)

Possible the problem is that unrar.dll is too old and installation fails because of this. What you can do is to download unrar.dll from http://www.rarlab.com/rar_add.htm run that exe it installs unrar folder under program files. Now go to that folder and search for unrar.dll and copy paste it to C:/windows/system32/ folder. Possible you have different windows folder, but you should find system32 .This fixed the issue for me.


----------

